# Canon Lens Pouches



## mackguyver (May 13, 2014)

After buying many Canon lenses, I can say that the supertelephoto luggage/suitcase/cases are nice, the padded pouches of the 70-200 and 180 are quite nice, but the pouches are all but worthless as anything other than a dust cover and even then they are open enough to let dust into the pouch.

Has anyone ever used the lens pouches or found another use for them?


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> After buying many Canon lenses, I can say that the supertelephoto luggage/suitcase/cases are nice, the padded pouches of the 70-200 and 180 are quite nice, but the pouches are all but worthless as anything other than a dust cover and even then they are open enough to let dust into the pouch.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the lens pouches or found another use for them?



Just one more thing to keep track of in case of resale.
Someday Canon will either discontinue or change them, like the crappy lens caps.
Until then look at Sigma's excellent lens cases and sigh.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2014)

They sit in their original plastic bags, tucked into the styrofoam cutouts in the original lens boxes. 

I use LowePro Lens Cases for transport when needed. Regarding those, I have to say I found their 'old' sizes much more useful than their new ones – in particular, the 1W is between the new 9x13 and 11x14 in size, and the 1W ideal for many of my lenses with their hoods (the 9x13 can't fit the hoods, the 11x14 is too big). For example, the 1W is a very good fit for any of the following with their hoods: 24-105L, 24-70/2.8L II, 17-55, 10-22, 35L, 85L, 135L, 16-35/2.8L II and TS-E 24L II (the latter two need the hood detached and over the back of the lens inside the case, but they work). Also, the old 1N was purpose-made to hold both the 1.4x and 2x TCs, even came with a little round pad to go between them.


----------



## surapon (May 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> After buying many Canon lenses, I can say that the supertelephoto luggage/suitcase/cases are nice, the padded pouches of the 70-200 and 180 are quite nice, but the pouches are all but worthless as anything other than a dust cover and even then they are open enough to let dust into the pouch.
> 
> Has anyone ever used the lens pouches or found another use for them?




Dear Friend mackguyver.
Well, As your Trademark, You need to think how to adapt with Duct tape and your Swiss Army Knife, And Please let us know how your DIY.
BUT for Me, as many times when I go to do one day shooting, I put 6 of Canon Lens Pouches around my belt, Difference Sizes , to keep my 1 Water Bottle, 3 Beer Cans, and 2 Coke Cans+ the Snack----Ha, Ha, Ha = That for my working snack.
Yes, The Canon FAN, When they see me with that 6 Lens Pouches at my Belly, They start to ask , What kind of 6 Lenses are I use to day----Because Canon give Free Lens Pouch for " L " Lens ( ??)---I just take the can of Beer from the pouch and give to him, and say that " this lens that make I drunk and get the MASTERPIECE of my Photos"---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Until then look at Sigma's excellent lens cases and sigh.



The cases that came with my Sigma 35mm and 180mm were awesome. Well constructed. Beats anything the OEM lenses I have. 

The drawstring bags? I use them when I store a lens in my photography bookcase units. That's all. 

I am thinking of using one to carry dog treats when I walk my dog. Might be able to stuff some poop bags in it at the same time. ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I am thinking of using one to carry dog treats when I walk my dog. Might be able to stuff some poop bags in it at the same time. ;D



Send a photo of that to Canon- maybe they will rethink their bag design as a result. :


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 13, 2014)

I find they are great for carrying extenders but not much use for anything else!


----------



## BL (May 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Has anyone ever used the lens pouches or found another use for them?



Converted each and every one of them into $20 bills. Seems plenty of people on eBay will pay $20+ for your OEM lens pouches!


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

BL said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever used the lens pouches or found another use for them?
> ...



:

Like people will pay for the CPS straps...


----------



## wickidwombat (May 14, 2014)

if you have step up rings they make a good container for those to keep them all together and stop them spreading out all over the place and getting lost


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> if you have step up rings they make a good container for those to keep them all together and stop them spreading out all over the place and getting lost



Ho many step up rings do you have??  I put 3-4 in a B+W E1 filter pouch (I also use those for my filters up to 82mm diameter, despite the description stating up to 77mm).


----------



## wickidwombat (May 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > if you have step up rings they make a good container for those to keep them all together and stop them spreading out all over the place and getting lost
> ...



i bought a pack of ebay ages ago that has tons of all sorts of sizes from just about any size to any other size :-[

from that pack i keep the ones i use more often

i keep my filters in one of these nice padded tiffen pouches
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tiffen-Cordura-Large-4-Filter-Storage-Pouch-for-Sizes-62mm-82mm-USA-Dealer-/231178984178?pt=US_Camera_Cases_Bags&hash=item35d3575af2&_uhb=1


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

How is the lowepro filter pouch? Anyone use that?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 14, 2014)

Damn Neuro,

Where do you find all this stuff!

I have a pouch like that that came with my Wonderpana, well actually they give you two, one for the Wonderpana and one for the CPL. What I really want is one thicker one to take them both, because the whole thing mounts on the lens cap bayonet of the 17 TS-E it is easier to just leave it all together and put it on and off complete, but the pouches are too narrow to store them together. Any ideas?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i keep my filters in one of these nice padded tiffen pouches



That would work well. For me, I like them in individual cases, so I can pick and choose which and how many. I usually take 2-3, sometimes 4-5.



sagittariansrock said:


> How is the lowepro filter pouch? Anyone use that?



I have one, picked it up at a camera store liquidation for $12. It's good for Lee-type filters (4x4" and 4x6").



privatebydesign said:


> I have a pouch like that that came with my Wonderpana, well actually they give you two, one for the Wonderpana and one for the CPL. What I really want is one thicker one to take them both, because the whole thing mounts on the lens cap bayonet of the 17 TS-E it is easier to just leave it all together and put it on and off complete, but the pouches are too narrow to store them together. Any ideas?



Those are the 145mm rings, right? Maybe a Lowepro S&F Utility Bag 100 AW, might be too big, though? It holds my 1D X body (only or with 40/2.8) perfectly.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Damn Neuro,
> 
> Where do you find all this stuff!
> 
> I have a pouch like that that came with my Wonderpana, well actually they give you two, one for the Wonderpana and one for the CPL. What I really want is one thicker one to take them both, because the whole thing mounts on the lens cap bayonet of the 17 TS-E it is easier to just leave it all together and put it on and off complete, but the pouches are too narrow to store them together. Any ideas?



Get one of those zip-around CD/DVD cases and tear out all the inserts from it. Gives you a nice 3-dimensional pouch.


----------



## procentje20 (May 14, 2014)

I use them when I load people my gear. And my 8-15mm is in one because it keeps loosing the lens hood. The pouch prevents that from happening.

I also have a set of macro tubes that came with a small pouch. I tend to always keep those in their pouch because i can then stack a prime in the same compartment without hard surfaces scratching against each other.


----------



## jdramirez (May 20, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > After buying many Canon lenses, I can say that the supertelephoto luggage/suitcase/cases are nice, the padded pouches of the 70-200 and 180 are quite nice, but the pouches are all but worthless as anything other than a dust cover and even then they are open enough to let dust into the pouch.
> ...



I keep mind in the box and when I sell the lens, it is new looking. 

The bags are worthless.


----------



## mackguyver (May 20, 2014)

Somehow I missed all these replies - Surapon, as always, thanks for the great and interesting posts. If anyone would find a use for the pouches, it would be you!

BL - $20 a piece, wow, that's a nice bit of cash for something so worthless!

Everyone else - thanks for the interesting posts!


----------



## BL (May 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> BL - $20 a piece, wow, that's a nice bit of cash for something so worthless!



yeah look it up on eBay. $20 with $2 shipping is on the higher side, but I never had a problem selling them at that price as long as I was willing to let eBay auto relist once or twice.

I'll usually sell 3-4 of them at a time as they accumulate with lens purchases. It's really strange, some bidders even differentiate between made in China vs Japan pouches... as if that makes much of a difference - go figure!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> They sit in their original plastic bags, tucked into the styrofoam cutouts in the original lens boxes.


 
Yes, then when you go to sell the lens, having the pouch adds substantially to the price it will sell for.


----------

